
You have IPv6. Turn it on - kyledrake
https://blog.apnic.net/2016/05/04/you-have-ipv6-turn-it-on/
======
FroshKiller
I turned on IPv6 on my router two years ago and found that my PlayStation 4
did not support it. I promptly switched back to IPv4. Sony has not implemented
IPv6 in the PS4 since, and my home Internet use has not suffered for it. I
don't really have any incentive to switch, and while I'm aware there are
hybrid solutions that might allow me to use IPv6 and still keep my PS4 online,
I definitely don't have any incentive to go to that trouble.

And I'm a forward-thinking user who enjoys fiddling with my devices and trying
things out! Imagine how it is for all the other people whose personal devices
still don't support IPv6 and who have far less patience for this stuff.

